# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  How do I become a light sleeper???

## onyxfyre

Ok, I am a really heavy sleeper, who has trouble falling asleep. *ahem*, both are the reasons I cant LD. 

all WILD attempts:
I wake up 5-6 hours after bed and stay up for ONLY 10 minutes. Others say 30 min. but me, i cant sleep and im in bed for an hour. I have been falling asleep faster lately though, but now im going to complain about me being a heavy sleeper.

I have not remembered a dream for a week. a week ago, i remembered 1 dream that night. I was hearing that the heavier your sleep, the less likely you remember a dream.  

The only times I remember a dream is if its a weekend, and I wake up and decide to go back to bed. When i go back to bed I become a little less of a heavy sleeper and wake up several times, but remember all my dreams perfectly. SO, with that being said, IM REALLY PISSED OFF ON HOW I SLEEP!
Is there a way to become a light sleeper?
If its not possible then I would like to ask how do you go into sleep paralysis and stay awake while your body thinks your asleep the entire night. I dont care how "scary" it is and that I would be up all night, i just want to have a dream for once, lucid or not. Can someone please help?

----------


## KristaNicole07

When I read the title of your post, I thought "Why would you wanna be a light sleeper??", because I've ALWAYS been a light sleeper, so every little noise wakes me up. -_-

Then again, I've never had much trouble remembering my dreams, and becoming lucid isn't really a huge problem for me, though it comes and goes. I'd say drink a cup of coffee or Coke a few hours before bedtime, but that might just keep you up all night. Then again, maybe it will just help you to sleep a little lighter. Either way, it's worth a try.

----------


## MadMonkey

Why don't you try DILD or maby try waking up only for about 45 seconds. I don't know what you can do to become a lighter sleeper but you should try some relaxation techniques. Try and learn your sleep cycle and make sure you wake up in REM because it will be much easier to fall back to sleep and WILD. For recal just keep with your dream journal.

----------


## sisyphus

Is there anything preventing you from having a good night sleep? I used to think I was an insomniac and a heavy sleeper, but in reality I just had some poor sleep habits. About a year ago I got serious about sleeping well and I changed many habits. As an unintended consequence, I also started dreaming more and that led me to lucid dreaming.

Some good sleep habits I adopted:

- no caffeine after noon, or quit altogether
- no OTC sleeping pills
- don't go to bed until you feel sleepy
- if you can't fall asleep after 20 minutes, don't just lay in bed. get up and do something boring to make you sleepy
- no heavy meals near bedtime. small carb snack is okay
- no computer or TV stimulation an hour before bedtime
- no stressful work or schoolwork an hour before bedtime
- good activities for before bedtime: reading, meditation, journaling, hot bath, tidying up, folding laundry, non-stressful conversation

----------


## jordan159

what about melatonin?

----------


## onyxfyre

> - no caffeine after noon, or quit altogether
> - no OTC sleeping pills
> - don't go to bed until you feel sleepy
> - if you can't fall asleep after 20 minutes, don't just lay in bed. get up and do something boring to make you sleepy
> - no heavy meals near bedtime. small carb snack is okay
> - no computer or TV stimulation an hour before bedtime
> - no stressful work or schoolwork an hour before bedtime
> - good activities for before bedtime: reading, meditation, journaling, hot bath, tidying up, folding laundry, non-stressful conversation



I dont drink coffee, sometimes drink soda
no pills
I go to bed on scheduled times
see below
no heavy meals, but lots of snacks lol
awww... X D
I have to do it if I have it, so nothing I can do there
good idea, thanks

thanks every one. I will attempt the DILD but sadly even if I do it a couple times every hour I forget within 3 hours, so its pointless to me lol

----------

